# (SQ) on ABGA papers



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I've noticed that some registration names for animals have a (SQ) after them....what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sire DNA qualify......I think it means it was a offspring of a DNAed buck, OT means original DNA so that would make sense I guess. I’m looking at papers and that’s what I’m making out of it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Jessica. Our buck has SQ after the name and it came up after we DNA tested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is strange how ABGA doesn't have meanings on their website, so we know what it all means.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, it is strange how ABGA doesn't have meanings on their website, so we know what it all means.


Very frustrating, I dug all over their website but no mention of it.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I was wondering about that too! Some of my bucks relatives have SQ and OT on theirs but I couldn't find anything on the ABGA website that said what it meant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to know too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Look at the bottom of the papers that has this and it tells you what it means


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so easy, there it is, LOL.
Thank you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol well at first I grabbed my papers and looked at one before the DNA thing and I was like I swore it was on here! But then I started flipping threw and found it lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean, I did the same thing after I read what you had posted. I feel kinda stupid right now, HeHe.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

@toth boer goats - you and me both, I didn't look that closely at them, honestly, I just filed them away with the rest lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm the same way, I just glance at the pedigrees breeder/owner to make sure it's correct and file away. usually when I look at them I just pull them up online if I need to look them up. Funny thing is, they are in a binder on my desk with my goat medicine & record keeping notebooks/folders lol


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Same with mine, and yes I looked at the pedigree long and hard online before I purchased, sent the application off when I got home, stuck the papers in my binder after making sure all the top info was right, and never looked at them again, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

